# Free Wood Chip North Somerset



## Woodchip Sam (20 September 2015)

Hello,

I am a Tree surgeon in North Somerset and am looking to dispose of wood chip. I only produce about 4m3 a week and am wondering whether anyone would be interested.

This is just a stab in the dark as I am not sure if it is of much use to you, but I used to tip at a stables years ago.

If you are interested and in Clevedon/Nailsea/Backwell/Congresbury or surrounding areas please give me a call.

Many thanks

Sam
07714783226


----------



## Andalucian (21 September 2015)

Try New Bristol & South West Horse Riders Facebook page, I think you'll be inundated!


----------



## Woodchip Sam (21 September 2015)

Thank you!


----------

